# Pagina web, para comprar bombillas y pilas



## manolobrasco (May 4, 2009)

El otro dia estaba buscando *pilas *y econtra una pagina tambien para comprar *bombillas bajo consumo*
*pilasnet.es* .....creo que el precio era muy bueno para philips?? 

Sabeis donde puedo encontrar mas barato las bombillas bajo consumo de philips? intente encontrar otro sitio pero no podia...antes de comprar si alguien sabe mas paginas


----------

